Ask HN: Is anyone developing a HTML5/JS offline version of FreeMind? - rodolphoarruda
======
lj3
Why, are you looking to make one yourself or are you hoping one already exists
so you can use it? :)

------
jlengrand
You are, I'd guess? :D

